
Email clients hacks that almost worked - pythondashboard
https://www.pythondashboard.com/articles/2020-02-08-email-hacks.html
======
leshokunin
I’m working on an inbox that does exactly those things. Exactly. It’s pretty
funny to see the overlap with your list. Would you be interested in chatting?
Would love to hear your thoughts on what could make it work if it was done in
a less hacky way.

